# Anyone smoked any jalapenos?



## sigmo (Sep 19, 2022)

I want to make jalapeno infused tequila.  Obviously all you need to do is put some jalapenos into a bottle of tequila and wait.

But I figured it would be even tastier if you first smoked the jalapenos.

So I'm ready to give it a try.  Have any of you smoked jalapenos or other peppers before?  Do you do it as a cold smoking sort of thing?

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2022)

We stuff them with various things & call them ABT’S. So yes jalapeños smoke very well, but they loose some of the heat in the smoking process. I have never tried cold smoking them, maybe others have.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 19, 2022)

I have . I did it to dry the peppers and used a smoke tube in an MES 30 . I made a powder out of them . They take smoke pretty good , so be careful of that . Wasn't bad in a powder because I can control the amount used , but for what you're doing I would watch the smoke . 
Just my opinion . Also the smoked peppers come out brown in color . 
This is an assortment . The brownish peppers are the jalapenos .


----------



## kawboy (Sep 19, 2022)

I cold smoke, then dry jalapenos to grind up for powder. They smoke very well.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 19, 2022)

If you smoke them without drying them, they get soft, and that sir.. is chipotle.. I searched around to see if I had any pics of mine. No dice.
Pretty much stick to a low temp ~180-220 and apply smoke with pellets or dust. They soften up and turn into magic with a good mashing.
I'm going to put this on my list of things to do and post up..


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 19, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> If you smoke them without drying them, they get soft, and that sir.. is chipotle.. I searched around to see if I had any pics of mine. No dice.
> Pretty much stick to a low temp ~180-220 and apply smoke with pellets or dust. They soften up and turn into magic with a good mashing.
> I'm going to put this on my list of things to do and post up..


I did an experiment trying to make chipotles quite a few years back when I bought my first MES. I screwed the whole thing away trying to rush the process, but smoking peppers is certainly a thing. I'd be curious to see if a smoked and dried pepper would have more concentrated flavor in the tequila than a simply smoked one. Keep us posted... BTW I did a pickle vodka for dirty martinis and bloody mary's a while back and that was quite good.


----------



## sigmo (Sep 19, 2022)

You guys are the best!

I went ahead and tried this:

I cut about eight jalapenos into quarters long-ways.  I removed the seeds and most of the membranes.  I then placed the jalapeno strips face down on a rack and put that on the next-to-top shelf/rack of my old MES-40.  I used a mixture of pellets in an AMAZN pellet maze thing.  The maze already had those pellets in it, left over from a previous run.  It was a bit over 1/3 full.

(At the end of a run, if the maze still has enough unburned pellets to be worth saving, I usually put the still burning maze into one of those half-size disposable aluminum foil steam table pans they sell at Sam's club, and put the foil lid on it tightly-sealed to snuff them out for later use.  So this partially used maze of pellets was there in the smoker waiting to be used).

I ran it cold for about an hour, and then was reading some recipes where people ran their jalapenos for 24 hours at 180 degrees to fully dry them.  So I turned on the heat and ran it at 180 for another three hours.

The pellets were finished burning by then, so I took the peppers out at that point.

They weren't dry, but sort of floppy, and they were easy to put into the bottle of tequila.  So they're now soaking in it.

I'll let you know how it turns out.

I like the idea of smoking and drying a batch of jalapenos and then powdering them for all sorts of uses.  I've got a freeze dryer, and maybe you could smoke them and then dry them in that.  Then again just running them to dryness in the smoker might be better.

Who knows?  Lots of potential for experimentation!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes....

Stems removed





smoked at 150 till dry....about 32 hours....





Smoky goodness....





PS, if you grind these in the house do it under a vent hood and a respirator...Breathing the orange ones will put a hurt on you big time....






PS we call this dragon powder!


----------



## Carbon1960 (Sep 19, 2022)

I recall finding something called Uncle Dave's Cave Creek Chili Beer on a fishing trip. Each bottle had a jalapeno in it. One taste was enough, but it was fun telling everyone else how good it was and why they had to try it.


----------



## babydoc (Sep 19, 2022)

I've done it with habaneros and honey. Pretty awesome actually.


----------

